# CopperShark needs a new sig.



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Any takers on making me something cool? I want black and yellow. :thumbsup: 

Check my sig for list of fighters I am reppin/think will win. :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Any takers on making me something cool? I want black and yellow. :thumbsup:
> 
> Check my sig for list of fighters I am reppin/think will win. :thumbsup:


Whoa there's rules to follow here buddy lol.. But i'll let you go just this once haha


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Whoa there's rules to follow here buddy lol.. But i'll let you go just this once haha


I'd let it slide too, he is the only guy to give us a solid response on what colors.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Whoa there's rules to follow here buddy lol.. But i'll let you go just this once haha


Users and staff should get the same treatment. :confused02:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I'm sure he'd have given me a warning if the system would allow it.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

W/e I will make one some time...do you want a Bisping sig (since he's in your avatar)?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Any takers on making me something cool? I want black and yellow. :thumbsup:
> 
> Check my sig for list of fighters I am reppin/think will win. :thumbsup:


To be clear, are you just reppin J-Mac, or do you really think he will win? Remember, you yourself said you would never bet based on who you like better ever again (I can go back and find the thread if I have to )


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Lol. Well, if you would like to find the thread you are welcome to. But no. When betting, I'll be taking Maia. (I think.) But I would like him to win. :thumbsup: Aside from that pick though, all of the others are who I truly believe to win. 

@ I would prefer not Bisping. :thumb02:


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Ok I will make a Florian sig

P.S. Post #400


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Disgraceful. Disgraceful of you to not want MacDonald and to not want Bisping. Just disgusting. To think I was considering making you a banner.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

my attempt, i'll probs make a few changes to it as im not sure about teh background pictures


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

eric2004bc said:


> my attempt, i'll probs make a few changes to it as im not sure about teh background pictures


Thats sick dude.  

I've added some more fights to my sig. :thumb01:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a quick go at it, haven't used PS for some time...


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Ok someone did Florian so I'm going to do Jacare or Franca now

Probably tonight...I have to look at who has better pictures


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

you can use the GSP one in my SIG if you'd like.... It's not like people see it anyway when i post...


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

RVCA said:


> Ok someone did Florian so I'm going to do Jacare or Franca now
> 
> Probably tonight...I have to look at who has better pictures



I'd love a mix. You can mix Franca/GSP/Jacare if you wanted. That would be sick as hell. 

I think I'm going to have to rotate through these sigs, they are sick.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

There. Now get going on the Grand Prix, I wanna win lifetime membership


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

a quick GSP and Kenflo sig i made

im not to sure about the text


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

These are some really good Sigs guys keep up the good work..


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Kind of rushed it...
Let me know if I misspelled anything


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nice RVCA.. Using the Line Dots haha love it.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Nice RVCA.. Using the Line Dots haha love it.


Haha thanks 

Everybody on this forum likes the C4D/Vector sigs so I thought I would just make another one that way. 

To tell the truth smudge sigs are actually harder and take more time for me...these kinds of sigs I do in like 15-20 minutes including time to extract the picture.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

RVCA said:


> Kind of rushed it...
> Let me know if I misspelled anything


nice dude, I would of put a little blending overlay like in your BJ Penn sig. still very smooth.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Thanks to everyone!


----------

